# really big bull or tiger shark help



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

hello to all i an having withdraw because i havnt caught a moster shark so now i am having to pull out the bug guns. Can anyone point me the direction on what reel i may need for this i have been looking at the PenN-80VSW and was wondering if that would do to land a monster on the beach. or would i have to got bigger or is that evan good enough. so if you can help me pick out a nice size reel that will actually do damage and help me fight the beast from the see to give him a kiss. As far as price im willing to pay $400-$800 on one reel so any and all info is welcome also what line would you think i would need and pound test and how much of it. i have to catch something over 8' this year lol thank you for reading feel free to pm in it is needed thank you


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

A Penn 9/0 or 12/0 is more than enough reel. You need to visit Extreme Coast .COM. These guys are the ones to talk to in Texas. Oz can direct you.


----------



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

thank you will give them a call, i just seen most people landing really nice size sharks have either a 12/0 or a 16/0 i just wanted to gauntee no matter how long and rough the fight is he wont spool me or break off and yes i no theres no garuntee in the surf lol.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Hey there are fish out there that unless you are in a boat you will never stop them. They report from time to time about their 12/0's getting spooled.


----------



## kaivon14 (Jan 31, 2007)

what do you think of a avet 80w


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

kaivon14 said:


> what do you think of a avet 80w


An Avet 80W is a great reel, with your budget any good LBSF reel is within reach. One thing to consider is line capacity, not how much line the reel holds, but how much line is still on the reel when you drop the bait. The 80w is at the top of your budget, any 16/0 will be used, and needs to be broken down and cleaned and lubed at the very least, these can bought for $500 to $stupid on Ebay, all of them will have the chrome spool. The 14/0 can be bought brand new on 6/1/12 made in the U.S.A for $499, if you buy one used the same thing applies break it down and clean and lube it. I can be of any more help shoot me a PM

Bob


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Bud, do yourself a favor and save your money. Get yourself a 6/0 wide....or a super 6 if ya can find one. Load her up with 100lb pp with a 100 yd topshot of mono ( of your choice) Have someone build ya custom rod to match.....you will whoop just about anything out there! Avets are awsome, i own several. With that said, and please dont take this the wrong way buuuuut....just cause someone can afford an avet, doesnt meen there ready for one! Good luck on whatever ya choose!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://extremecoast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19409


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

http://extremecoast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19241


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://extremecoast.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19362


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Go with an 80w if you can afford it. I prefer tiagras then avet last penn. 16/0 is big and heavy with about a 1to 1retrieve. Do yourself a favor and buy an awesome reel that you will love.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Check out this site. http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/


----------

